# Pİk



## zorspas

_"- Metro-hafif metro-finiküler PİK saatlerde azami sıklıkta sefer düzenleyecek."_

link : http://www.ntvmsnbc.com/news/458253.asp


PİK saat nedir bilen var mı acaba? Peak mi kastediliyor sizce?

Teşekkürler...


----------



## AlpArslan

Burada "peak" kastedilmiş, ama çok yalnış bir kullanım. Yoğunluğun zirve yaptığı zamanlar kastedilmiş, "pik" yerine direkt "en yoğun zamanlarda" gibi bir kalıp kullanılabilir.


----------



## Asr

Benim de aklıma ilk gelen peak oldu, trafiğin en yoğun olduğu saatleri kastediyor galiba. Hmm, dile yeni giren bir kavram olabilir ama acaba neden büyük harflerle yazılmış, sanki bir kıssaltma gibi.


----------



## avok

Ama o zaman niye "PİK" diye yazılmış büyük harflerle? "Pik" olması gerekirdi velakin.


----------



## AlpArslan

Asr haklı, kısaltma olsa PİK yazılır, özel isim olsa Pik yazılır.

Buradaki hem anlam olarak hem yazım olarak yanlış bir kullanım.


----------



## avok

Pardon Asr benden önce bahsetmiş 

Evet o halde çifte kavrulmuş bir hata söz konusu


----------



## Volcano

_*Güzide türkçemize ingilizce'deki anlamıyla "tepe,  doruk noktası" diye sokulmaya çalışılmış bir kelime. iett'nin "pik saatlerdeki  seferlerimiz..." diye bir ifadesi vardı bir zaman; şimdi var mı bilmiyorum. hadi  ben ingilizce biliyorum biraz, en az benim kadar bilenler de mevzuyu anladı da,  ingilizce bilmeyen vatandaş "bu ne" demeyecek mi? ayıp. 

Not: pik  kelimesinin bahsedilen anlamı ile türk dil kurumu sözlüğü'ne girmediğini de  belirtmek isterim.

www.itusozluk.com
*_


----------



## AlpArslan

Anlamak bir yana, asıl önemli olan dilin yozlaşması bence bu durumda. Bu tarz Türkçe ifade edilebilecek şeylerin yabancı kelimelerde ifade edilmelerine karşı çıkmalıyız, Türkçe'yi korumak adına.


----------



## atomsam

"yoğun" diye bir kelime varken neden PİK demeye ihtiyaç duyar ki bir insan?
Yazık bize! En azından biz gördüğümüz yerde "PİK"e karşı çıkalım. Bir kelimeyi kurtarırız belki. Başka forumlarda da bizim gibi 5-6 gereksizce yabancı kelime yok edilse günlük hayattan, iyi bir iş çıkarmış oluruz kanımca...


----------



## avok

Kaldı ki ben pik'in peak olduğunu anlamazdım çünkü İngilizcesi pik değil "p*ii*k" diye okunur.

Anladığım kadarıyla bu "pik" ,"prime time"'ın IETT için kullanılan hali. Yakında diğerini de pıraym taym diye yazarlarsa şaşmam.


----------



## zorspas

avok said:


> Kaldı ki ben pik'in peak olduğunu anlamazdım çünkü İngilizcesi pik değil "p*ii*k" diye okunur.
> 
> Anladığım kadarıyla bu "pik" ,"prime time"'ın IETT için kullanılan hali. Yakında diğerini de pıraym taym diye yazarlarsa şaşmam.



"pırâym tâym" yazarlar belki 

Birde "start"ımız var: http://www.google.com.tr/search?q=k...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a


hatta bu Türkçe' ye çok yerleşmiş. "start almak", "start vermek" gibi türevleride var.


----------



## avok

Yine "start almak" dile iyi kötü yerleşmiş. Tabi, ben sadece araba yarışlarındaki start almaktan bahsediyorum. 

Start'ın tek başına kullanıldığını yani isim olarak kullanıldığını hiç duymamıştım. Öğrenmiş oldum. Metroya start!

"pırâym tâym" tanzimat Türkçesi mi? hahaha ya da daha Osmanlı olması için "Tâym-ı Pırâym" da denebilir


----------



## AlpArslan

Asıl kötü olan zaten dile iyi kötü yerleşmiş olması. "Başlamak" varken "Start almak" eğer dilimize yerleştiyse vay bizim halimize..


----------



## zorspas

avok said:


> Yine "start almak" dile iyi kötü yerleşmiş. Tabi, ben sadece araba yarışlarındaki start almaktan bahsediyorum.
> 
> Start'ın tek başına kullanıldığını yani isim olarak kullanıldığını hiç duymamıştım. Öğrenmiş oldum. Metroya start!
> 
> "pırâym tâym" tanzimat Türkçesi mi? hahaha ya da daha Osmanlı olması için "Tâym-ı Pırâym" da denebilir




yok "gelenekçi modernlik" ya da "modern muhafazakarlık"


----------

